# I Need More Hobbies



## Bretrick (Nov 25, 2021)

I last played Cribbage in 1987. 
So, I went to the Senior Citizens club a couple of years ago to see if I still remembered how to play.
Was confronted with a lady who tried to cheat very often, stealing holes, counting too many points, even jumping lanes.
Had to keep an eagle eye on her. Anyways, Picked up where I left off. In 1986 I was West Coast of Tasmania Centenary Cribbage Champion. 
Today I won 3 out of 3 games, two by more than 30 points and 1 by 12 points.
Bretrick.....You Still Got It.


----------



## Trila (Nov 27, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I last played Cribbage in 1987.
> So, I went to the Senior Citizens club a couple of years ago to see if I still remembered how to play.
> Was confronted with a lady who tried to cheat very often, stealing holes, counting too many points, even jumping lanes.
> Had to keep an eagle eye on her. Anyways, Picked up where I left off. In 1986 I was West Coast of Tasmania Centenary Cribbage Champion.
> ...


Congratulations!!!  You really do still have it!!  

My Dad taught me to play cribbage.  We played a friendly version, and it was "our" game.  Since he passes away, I have played a few times with my Mom, but it's not the same.   I don't know anyone else who plays, or even wants to learn to play.  When I think of cribbage, I think of my Dad....I miss them both.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

Trila said:


> Congratulations!!!  You really do still have it!!
> 
> My Dad taught me to play cribbage.  We played a friendly version, and it was "our" game.  Since he passes away, I have played a few times with my Mom, but it's not the same.   I don't know anyone else who plays, or even wants to learn to play.  When I think of cribbage, I think of my Dad....I miss them both.


The game does seem to be falling by the wayside. It was a popular game 30-40 years ago here in Australia.
That seniors centre was the only place I found in Perth. A city of 1.8 million people.


----------



## Trila (Nov 27, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> The game does seem to be falling by the wayside. It was a popular game 30-40 years ago here in Australia.
> That seniors centre was the only place I found in Perth. A city of 1.8 million people.


My Dad played with other people, back when it was popular....and he was pretty good.  Being a girl, there were very few things that we could do as "Daddy/Daughter" activities .  I am sure that it made him happy when I asked him to teach me to play, even happier when I actually enjoyed the game and stuck with it! 

I'm not sure if our Senior Center has cribbage or not.  But you are right....gotta watch out for those cheaters!  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

I haven't played Cribbage since the 90's..we used to play it in the pub back in the day when pubs were places that only adults could go.. and not family restaurants...
 I used to love to play, but no-one plays any more... also I used to play Bar Billiards, in fact at one time I was the ladies county champion..love that game. Bar billiard tables are now  like hens' teeth... sad!!


----------



## Trila (Nov 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't played Cribbage since the 90's..we used to play it in the pub back in the day when pubs were places that only adults could go.. and not family restaurants...
> I used to love to play, but no-one plays any more... also I used to play Bar Billiards, in fact at one time I was the ladies county champion..love that game. Bar billiard tables are now  like hens' teeth... sad!!


I miss playing cribbage so much, that I tried an app from Amazon.  It was ok....but just not the same.


----------

